# Brice Defiant with Dingwall NG-2 Mods.



## EmberWhite (Feb 10, 2016)

Got the idea of modding this bass back in November because I didn't want to wait 7 months for Dingwall to send me an NG-2. I think I'm finally done (possibly with the exception of that unsightly, gaping hole where one of the stock pickups used to be.) 



Brice Defiant 53437 RN Nat Mahog
Fractal Audio Systems Axe FX II Mark II
Darkglass Microtubes B7K

Bass Mods:

-Dingwall FD-3n Neodymium Combustion pickups
-Dingwall Rotary Switch
-Darkglass Tone Capsule

Tuning: F#BEAD
Strings: Kalium BH, .174M, .136M, .106L, .082, .065


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 10, 2016)

EmberWhite said:


> I think I'm finally done (possibly with the exception of that unsightly, gaping hole where one of the stock pickups used to be.)



Slap a custom pickguard on that sumbitch. Cover the holes _AND_ complete the NG customization.


----------



## EmberWhite (Feb 11, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Slap a custom pickguard on that sumbitch. Cover the holes _AND_ complete the NG customization.



Dude that's an AWESOME idea. Didn't even think of that.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 11, 2016)

Love that tone! Some of the most legit low F# I've heard yet. 

However, how about killing the metronome in your next demo? It's even louder than the drums!


----------



## beavis2306 (Feb 11, 2016)

Very clear, defined and grindy. I'd like to play around with that sound. Has it been eq'd, doesn't sound like much bottom end in the sound?


----------



## EmberWhite (Feb 11, 2016)

beavis2306 said:


> Very clear, defined and grindy. I'd like to play around with that sound. Has it been eq'd, doesn't sound like much bottom end in the sound?



It's actually got some pretty nice lows in the mix. We play with lots of distortion so we like to let the guitars and bass meet in the middle.


----------



## EmberWhite (Feb 11, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Love that tone! Some of the most legit low F# I've heard yet.
> 
> However, how about killing the metronome in your next demo? It's even louder than the drums!



lol I realized I bounced the track with the click on while I was already editing the video. That was pure laziness on my part.


----------



## beavis2306 (Feb 11, 2016)

EmberWhite said:


> It's actually got some pretty nice lows in the mix. We play with lots of distortion so we like to let the guitars and bass meet in the middle.



I'm on phone speakers so that would explain it. Sounds good


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 12, 2016)

i really like how you eq'd the cowbell


----------



## EmberWhite (Feb 12, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> i really like how you eq'd the cowbell



Needs more imo


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 12, 2016)

ive been patiently waiting for the multiscale basses (any basses for that matter) to pop up on the rondo custom orders. We stand here on the precipice of the golden age of the poor mans dingwall


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> ive been patiently waiting for the multiscale basses (any basses for that matter) to pop up on the rondo custom orders. We stand here on the precipice of the golden age of the poor mans dingwall



Definitely let Kurt know that, he's opened up models for the custom shop based on simple requests before.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 13, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Definitely let Kurt know that, he's opened up models for the custom shop based on simple requests before.



I did in December of 2014, he said maybe sometime in 2015. I dont want to bother the guy.


----------



## chaneisa (Feb 13, 2016)

I'd definitely consider ordering a custom multi-scale from there, depending on the price and options. You asked him over a year ago. And the time he stated it might happen has passed. So contacting him again is reasonable.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 13, 2016)

chaneisa said:


> I'd definitely consider ordering a custom multi-scale from there, depending on the price and options. You asked him over a year ago. And the time he stated it might happen has passed. So contacting him again is reasonable.



maybe we both should!!


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 13, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> ive been patiently waiting for the multiscale basses (any basses for that matter) to pop up on the rondo custom orders. We stand here on the precipice of the golden age of the poor mans dingwall



Hell yeah! Ash body wings, ebony fretboard, charcoal satin finish, probably sub-$1k... I'd hit that.


----------



## EmberWhite (Feb 16, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Slap a custom pickguard on that sumbitch. Cover the holes _AND_ complete the NG customization.



Took your advice.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 16, 2016)

Well that was fast.


----------



## Benraldo (Feb 17, 2016)

That looks fantastic


----------



## crg123 (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks great. I'm surprised you didn't try and copy the Dingwall pickguard though:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2016)

EmberWhite said:


> Took your advice.



Daaaaaayum. 

Send this to Kurt. We need a production version of this ASAP.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 9, 2016)

I'd like to have a look at the Axe patch


----------

